# Thunder Over Michigan 2013 Air Show



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2013)

Another great show, this one held at Willow Run Airport in Yipsilanti Michigan ( just west of Detroit ). Vietnam era aircraft were featured this year so watch for them throughout this photo review of the show.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 2, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2013)

Great shots Jeff - love that Sabre !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like you had great weather. Nice ones.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 5, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 7, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## hub (Sep 8, 2013)

Great shots Jeff
love that sabre!

Mike


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 8, 2013)

great stuff yet again Jeff....


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 9, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 10, 2013)

Good shots Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks very much for all the kind comments guys. Lots more to come. I volunteer at this show so it gives me opportunities to get my pics w/o lots of others around and I am more than happy to share them. A bit of blue sky is always nice too.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 11, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks neat in that colour scheme - nice one !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 12, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 13, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 14, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Sep 14, 2013)

nice stuff Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## rochie (Sep 15, 2013)

very nice.

would also be nice to have one of those blue sky thingies when ever we go to a show or museum eh Dogsbody ?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 15, 2013)

Blue sky? WTF is that then ?!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2013)

More blue I'm afraid fellas....it was a nice day

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2013)

> Blue sky? WTF is that then?!



Don't submit to his trickery Terry, Jeff is a Witch from the North; he wields strange magic that turns the sky blue, called "Photoshop". The most dastardly foul magic that any Witch has ever cast over an airshow...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 16, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Don't submit to his trickery Terry, Jeff is a Witch from the North; he wields strange magic that turns the sky blue, called "Photoshop". The most dastardly foul magic that any Witch has ever cast over an airshow...



I am hurt...witches are female. I am a lot of things but most definitely not a witch now go away or I shall cast another 5 years of low cloud base and cold weather upon you and all of your fellow countrymen(women).

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 16, 2013)

WHAT??? 
No,No ! We've just had our first _almost _good summer in seven years, and actually saw a bit of blue sky, and a strange light I believe is called 'The Sun'. 
It p*ssed down for the previous years, stating in January 2007, and ending in June 2013 !!
Nice B-17 shot Jeff, the tones look almost like 1944 vintage 'Kodachrome'. Drop out the modern vehicles and aircraft in the background, and it could be on the ramp at the factory.


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 16, 2013)

> I am hurt...witches are female. I am a lot of things but most definitely not a witch now go away or I shall cast another 5 years of low cloud base and cold weather upon you and all of your fellow countrymen(women).



Your magic can't affect us, Harlot! It was going to be like that anyways!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 17, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff.

Terry, that's my biggest fear in booking a trip out your way to see the Dux shows. Spend a grand, get wet, and see nothing.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

More good stuff there Jeff.
Andy, I totally understand mate! If you do fancy coming over, I can monitor the weather forecasts for you. The Met Office ( a department of the Ministry of Defence, believe it or not!) are reasonably good with their long-range forecasts for up to about ten or twelve days in advance, and have been pretty accurate, almost to the minute, this year.
The last seven years was easy for them - they just got up in the morning, and typed in 'RAIN' on their computer broadcasts !!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 17, 2013)

May take you up on that Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 17, 2013)

No problem mate, just let me know. Possibly can't do 'Legends' next year, as I'll be going to the Czech Republic about five weeks later, so saving some funds, but I hope to do the September Duxford show on the way back (6-7th September 2014).


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 18, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 18, 2013)

That's a nice little formation....!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 18, 2013)

Cracking pic Jeff !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 19, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 19, 2013)

Beauty! Didn't know there were still some flying examples - would love to see one airborne in the UK again. I can just about remember them from my youth.


----------



## rochie (Sep 19, 2013)

those are fantastic shots Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 20, 2013)

I am very pleased that so many of you are enjoying this thread based on your comments. Thunder Over Michigan always puts together a crackerjack lineup of aircraft and some pretty good flying to boot.








Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 20, 2013)

definitely enjoying it...!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2013)

I remember the Thunderbirds when they flew the Super Sabres. Great to see one in the air again.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 21, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2013)

beauty!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 22, 2013)

Sure is. Got to love that aircraft !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 23, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 24, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 24, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 26, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 26, 2013)

Sweet picture of the Hunn, Jeff!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 28, 2013)

"The Brat III"


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2013)

Mustangs DO look good.....


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2013)

Sure do !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 29, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Sep 29, 2013)

Nice! Those are the Royal Navy markings of what was known as an 'Admiral's Barge', personal transport of a senior officer, the title being a left over form the days of sail.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 29, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 5, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Just so all my English friends feel a little more at home I have included this picture to show some grey overcast conditions...( they were gone within half an hour but did make a brief appearance.)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!

Enough of the cheap shots though...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 8, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 9, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Soldier (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice Pics


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 10, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice. I like that Bt-13.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 12, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff

Well, each participating aircraft at this year's show has now been featured. Do you want to see more Thunder pics or should I consider something else? Your replys will determine what I post next.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice shot of the A-4.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2013)

4 Skyraiders and an AC-47 in the background.....your very own urban renewal team!

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 15, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2013)

Great shots Jeff, I like the line up of skyraiders


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 16, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 17, 2013)

Cheers,

Jeff


----------

